# Browning Black Viper Serie



## Fr33 (8. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich möchte mich dieses Jahr etwas mehr der Feederangellei widmen. Die letzten 2-2,5 Jahre war ich doch mehr Spinnfischen und hab meine Gewässer damit auch etwas lesen gelernt.

 Feederruten gibts wie Sand am Meer. Oftmals so richtige Billigheimer - aber auch High-End Geräte die sogar die 300€ Marke knacken....

 Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir die Black Viper Serie mal angeschaut. Sind schon geile Teile... damals aber mit über 200€ einfach nicht meine Preisklasse. Nun ist die Serie 2 raus gekommen und die alte Serie wird gerade doch günstiger....

 Insgesamt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken sogar 3 Stk aus der Serie zu kaufen. Um Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden und das lästige Zurückschicken zu sparen benötige ich ein paar Erfahrungswerte.

 Insbesondere die Modelle MK13 / MK13S /MK14 interessieren mic und vorallem das WG!

 Für den Rhein würde ich wohl ne MK14S oder gar den Brecher MK15 nehmen! Aber gerade wenn es an Gewösser geht die langsamer fließen als der Rhein (Main z.b). Wo schon Futterkörbe von 70-100gr locker (eher 50-80gr) reichen macht das ganze mit meiner 180Gr H.F Rute keinen Spaß. 

 Den folgenden Bericht hab ich schon durchgelesen: http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/tackle-test/2013/Praxistests-Browning-Black-Viper.php

 Doch bjn ich bei den WG Tests immer skeptisch. Ich hab am See ne Bob Nudd Carboxy Feeder in Gebrauch. Die ist mit 110gr WG angegeben - geht aber bei einem 50gr Korb + Futter schon ans Limit!

 Vlt fischt die Ruten ja einer von euch und kann bischen was dazu sagen.

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## Volker64 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Browning Black Viper Serie*

Hallo,

fische seit Jahren die MK 14S bei uns in der Oberelbe. Perfekte Rute für Körbe von 110-160g in der Strömung. Perfektes Aufladeverhalten im Wurf und sehr gutes Drillverhalten.

MK13S fische ich als Zweitrute für die kürzere Bahn und direkt an der Strömungskante. Korbgewichte von 70 - 110 g sind optimal.

Beide Ruten sind für mich die besten Stromruten die ich je gefischt habe. Super Aufladung im Wurf und ein sehr gutes Drillverhalten (nicht zu hart).

Die MK15 und MK13 habe ich mir vor nicht allzulanger Zeit gegönnt. Die MK15 würde ich nur bei sehr schweren Körben 180g+ einsetzen. Die MK14s hat definitiv das bessere Drillverhalten und ist ausgewogener.

Die MK13 war bisher nur einmal kurz im Einsatz.

gruß Volker


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Browning Black Viper Serie*

Hallo Volker,

 danke für dein Feedback. Wie ich sehe, hat sich da doch einiges bei den Blanks getan und entsprechend werfen die Modelle ganz schöne Gewichte. Ich hab aktuell ne Sänger Spirit One am Rhein in Gebrauch. Die hat bis 180gr WG und geht aber bereits bei 140er Körben + Futter schon in die Knie. Das packt ja bereits die MK14S ja bereits und die ist vom WG ja nicht so hoch angegeben. Die MK15 wird dann ne Xtra Heavy Feeder sein.... also ne Nummer derber als meine Heavy Feeder.

 Kannst du was zum Unterschied MK14 und MK13S sagen? Suche noch ne Feeder für den Main (sagen wir mal Korbgewichte von 60-100 Gr) Die beiden Modelle überschneiden sich aber wohl etwas.... 

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## kaic (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Browning Black Viper Serie*

Hi Sascha, ich Angel die MK14 S im Rhein. Kannst du dir gerne anschauen. gute Alternative wäre übrigens noch die Blck Magic SLF 420 mit 160g. Schau mal in meine youtube Videos. Da kannst du beide Ruten in Action sehen.

Grüße und Petri Kai


----------

